# Uplink Activity for the Week of 4-30-7 ... Anik-F3 Online



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Transition to Anik-F3 apparently complete or well underway. All active Tps have new frequency listings. Tp 25 is a new one.


677 DRAGN MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

679 PHNIN MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

689 TTV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

690 CTV MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

691 CTS MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

692 SLNK2 MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

693 SKLNK MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

694 CCTV9 MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

695 CCEF MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

700 GUAND MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

707 PACVI MOVED FROM Tp 18 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

709 SETI MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

710 ICBLE MOVED FROM Tp 23 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 25 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

6455 KSDK MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 18 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

6456 KTVI MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 18 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

CHANGE COUNT 15


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So the other channels stayed on the same transponder numbers when they moved to the new satellite?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> So the other channels stayed on the same transponder numbers when they moved to the new satellite?


The Tps have new frequencies though.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

680 PHNIX MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

681 CCTV4 MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

685 ETCHI MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

688 JET MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

724 GKINO MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

725 DWTV MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

726 PRSBN MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

818 ATN MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w
TO Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w

5895 TST99, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS Beam on Anik-F3 at 118.7w


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

There it is! (re: 5895 TST99) .. among other things 

Thanks John!


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

are tp frquencies the smae?
any enwtrnpodenr frequeni chanegs ?a new trnpdoenrlsitwith frequencis woudleb helpfull


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Aransay said:


> are tp frquencies the smae?
> any enwtrnpodenr frequeni chanegs ?a new trnpdoenrlsitwith frequencis woudleb helpfull


All are different.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=16032&d=1177466866


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

There is a picture of Anik F3's launch:










Source - this page on some Russian web site.... there is an article (in Russian though) there also about Anik F3:
http://lenta.ru/news/2007/04/10/proton/


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry... - looks like there is a good thread already on Anik F3's launch at the forum here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84930

... with several links in it, including a great link where the launch's video is available as well


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Why is Anik F3 replacing AMC 16? According to records I found on SES-Americom's website, AMC 16 launched in 2004 and is supposed to last 15 years.


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

music_beans said:


> Why is Anik F3 replacing AMC 16? According to records I found on SES-Americom's website, AMC 16 launched in 2004 and is supposed to last 15 years.


Because AMC-16 doesn't belong there. 118.7 is Canadian slot.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

digiblur said:


> Because AMC-16 doesn't belong there. 118.7 is Canadian slot.


That answer didn't make sense to me... If Anik-F3 is replacing and going in the same location... then it is still at 118.7, so IF that was a "Canadian slot" then it would still be one and would still be "wrong" if that were the answer.

I thought there was something wrong with AMC-16 or that it was actually designed for a different location before it moved to 118.7 and doesn't function as well there?

Whatever the reason, it doesn't have to do with 118.7 being a "Canadian slot" does it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Due to the delays in getting Anik-F3 in place, Telstar needed a satellite at 118.75° in order to protect their license grant there and provide service for E*. AMC-16 was available and a deal was struck, with the approval of the FCC, for AMC-16 to leave the 85° slot and _temporarily_ provide service at 118.75° ... AMC-16 *must* now return to 85° or SEC Americom will lose that slot.

AMC-16 _belongs_ at 85°, Anik-F3 _belongs_ at 118.75°. Expect to see AMC-16 on the move soon back "home".

In 2008 Ciel will launch a satellite that "belongs" in the Canadian DBS slot at 129°. Until then, that slot is occupied by a satellite that doesn't "belong" there but has also been granted temporary permission to fill that need (E5). E4 is also temporarily in a slot (77°) where it doesn't belong (should be a Mexican satellite there). Until everyone can get their satellites launched there are a few "slot fillers" up there.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Anik-F3 belongs at 118.7 west. It is a Canadian slot. The entire Ku capacity has been leased by EchoStar for use by DiSH Network.

AMC-16 was used as a temporary fill in at 118.75 west due to the delay of Anik-F3. This was arranged by EchoStar which also holds a lease of the entire capacity of AMC-16 from SES Americom.

BTW: It is Telesat Canada, not Telstar.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

What! .. Charlie is buying Canada now.. piece by piece!?!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Also Telesat is getting ready to launch Nimiq 5, which will go over to 72.5 and replace the old DirecTV bird that is over there, as 72.5 is also a Canadian slot that is being used in the present by DirecTV...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> BTW: It is Telesat Canada, not Telstar.


Thanks for the correction. I keep misspelling Telesat when I do remember the name. 



Darkman said:


> What! .. Charlie is buying Canada now.. piece by piece!?!


He's got the money. The only thing I don't understand is why Charlie is buying Canada ...
What is compelling about Canada?


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

The 89 cent dollar!:lol:

He's got the money. The only thing I don't understand is why Charlie is buying Canada ...
What is compelling about Canada? [/QUOTE]


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Thanks for the correction. I keep misspelling Telesat when I do remember the name.
> 
> He's got the money. The only thing I don't understand is why Charlie is buying Canada ...
> What is compelling about Canada?


They have great ice cubes and Venus Networks


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks JohnH for the hard work.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

dome thign that i cna help

77 west 2 sateltiesinaplce glaie 4 and echsotar 4 bothare holders :The sateltietheat belonsg thes is called Quetzsat 1
Ready osendtospace, ntu withoutalaunchdate They are holdin the sateltie untilt hey decide he futere of 109 west anotehr mexico positon thar ifmexico dosnt use soon we wuild loose it infavor of canada

77 westlcience permits2 staelites owrksimultnisulyat hat place


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

ne question Amc 16 hasmroe capcity than ehcostar 4?odes it performbeterorworse,cna amc16 be ento helpechsotar 4 ?


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Aransay said:


> dome thign that i cna help
> 
> 77 west 2 sateltiesinaplce glaie 4 and echsotar 4 bothare holders :The sateltietheat belonsg thes is called Quetzsat 1
> Ready osendtospace, ntu withoutalaunchdate They are holdin the sateltie untilt hey decide he futere of 109 west anotehr mexico positon thar ifmexico dosnt use soon we wuild loose it infavor of canada
> ...


Aransay,

I'm starting to understand your posts! Is this bad? :scratch:


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

realy realy bad xd :lol: :lol: :lol: 

greta:hurah:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Aransay said:


> ne question Amc 16 hasmroe capcity than ehcostar 4?odes it performbeterorworse,cna amc16 be ento helpechsotar 4 ?


No. AMC-16 works in different frequency bands.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

soem moved

464 ,468 and 484 are now on 110


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

468 does not exist. The other 2 have been on 110 Tp2 for some time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> ne question Amc 16 hasmroe capcity than ehcostar 4?odes it performbeterorworse,cna amc16 be ento helpechsotar 4 ?


What JohnH said, plus AMC-16 MUST go back to 85° or the license there will be lost.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

samhevener said:


> The 89 cent dollar!:lol:


It's going up though... - was like 70 cents.. or so (few years back) .. then like 85 cents... 90 is already closer somewhat..

Maybe soon it will be even .. at par


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> Due to the delays in getting Anik-F3 in place, Telstar needed a satellite at 118.75° in order to protect their license grant there and provide service for E*. AMC-16 was available and a deal was struck, with the approval of the FCC, for AMC-16 to leave the 85° slot and _temporarily_ provide service at 118.75° ... AMC-16 *must* now return to 85° or SEC Americom will lose that slot.
> 
> AMC-16 _belongs_ at 85°, Anik-F3 _belongs_ at 118.75°. Expect to see AMC-16 on the move soon back "home".
> 
> In 2008 Ciel will launch a satellite that "belongs" in the Canadian DBS slot at 129°. Until then, that slot is occupied by a satellite that doesn't "belong" there but has also been granted temporary permission to fill that need (E5). E4 is also temporarily in a slot (77°) where it doesn't belong (should be a Mexican satellite there). Until everyone can get their satellites launched there are a few "slot fillers" up there.


When the new sat replaces E5 will we see better reception from the 129 slot?


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> When the new sat replaces E5 will we see better reception from the 129 slot?


In theory, but you never know until the dish is actually setup if there will be improvements or not...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The biggest improvement expected from the Ciel satellite is spotbeams. But no details have been released and the 2008 launch is far enough off that it really doesn't make a difference at the moment.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

8854 KLMN 26 became available.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shame on you ! vB have toolbox for RECREATE original quota. Damn !


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I hear you .. P .. but it's not for me however, 

Color... black and white.. what's the diff...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Well ... as of 3am ET Almavision has an EPG ... still showing the slate at the moment.
TVGC (still also on 102) on 117 is showing a full screen Vonage infomercial (no schedule). (Last hour's infomercial was shrunk with the schedule below it.)

Looks like someone is working on changes.


----------



## lanski (May 2, 2007)

So is the Dish 1000 Plus or Dish 500 Plus will be useless to pick up the Sat Anik F3
What I mean the LNB for the 118.7 its has a diffrent FSS Band LNBF?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Anik F3 is a direct replacement for what AMC-16 was doing, as far as E* is concerned. The 118° LNB on the Plus dish works fine.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

lanski said:


> So is the Dish 1000 Plus or Dish 500 Plus will be useless to pick up the Sat Anik F3
> What I mean the LNB for the 118.7 its has a diffrent FSS Band LNBF?


AMC-16 and Anik-F3 Ku are the same characteristics. The Plus dishes are the ones for this service.


----------



## lanski (May 2, 2007)

Do you have the Sat file for ANIK F3?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

102 TVGC MOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

281 BOOM MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 8 at 110w renamed SOAP

282 DHLTH MOVED FROM Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w renamed WE

283 CSTV MOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 17 on EchoStar 7 at 119w renamed OXYGN

284 HLMRK MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 1 on EchoStar 8 at 110w renamed PELIC

290 TENIS ADDED TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9706 SPRT, SPRT REMOVED FROM Tp 32 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9717 CLAND MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
TO Tp 32 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w renamed SPRT

14608 ATLK1, Test chan REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

14609 ATLK2, Test chan REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

14610 KXRM2, KXRMDT2 REMOVED FROM Tp 8 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

574 AND 575 FPCHNs returned to engineering.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

lanski said:


> Do you have the Sat file for ANIK F3?


Welcome to DBSTalk.

Please read more of the info posted in this thread concerning Anik-F3 and associated discussions.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the new Uplink Info, John... 

Lanski - "Do you have the Sat file for ANIK F3?" - i am NOT exactly sure what you are refering to EXACTLY in you above sentense (that i just quoted) .. but if you are refering to what i think you are refering, it will go against Forum's Rules (Read them!) .. and then it cannot be discussed here...

But again.. i am not sure what EXACTLY you were refering to.... so...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as he's looking for FTA info that is fine. No accusations needed!

102 moved but not 117 ... Hmmm. If I had a Slingbox I'd probably be seeing a slate screen on 102 telling be to go to 117?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

JohnH said:


> 102 TVGC MOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> 
> 281 BOOM MOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> ...


Boomrang renamed Soap?? and i have noticed this with some of the others what does this mean???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> Boomrang renamed Soap?? and i have noticed this with some of the others what does this mean???


280's are free preview channels. It is just a change in the lineup of what will be available as "free samples" to AT100 subscribers and above.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> 9706 SPRT, SPRT REMOVED FROM Tp 32 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> 
> 9717 CLAND MOVED FROM Tp 25 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> TO Tp 32 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w renamed SPRT


OK, so the pointer to the absent SPRT 9706 was removed but they found room on that transponder for the content of the new SPRT 9717? And no channel shift from 25 to 32 to "make room." Certainly seems to back up the thought that there is no technical reason why SkyAngel isn't at 32 channel strength.

Silly games ... I wish they would at least would have put Spirit back at 9706. The relationship between SA and E* must really be bad.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> OK, so the pointer to the absent SPRT 9706 was removed but they found room on that transponder for the content of the new SPRT 9717? And no channel shift from 25 to 32 to "make room." Certainly seems to back up the thought that there is no technical reason why SkyAngel isn't at 32 channel strength.
> 
> Silly games ... I wish they would at least would have put Spirit back at 9706. The relationship between SA and E* must really be bad.


It replaced Catholic Familyland. No game this time, even though it is the same Tp with the games activity of the past.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The game is in WHERE the signal went. If there were some sort of physical limit then SPRT should have replaced CLAND on the same transponder. At least, that is my thought.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> It replaced Catholic Familyland. No game this time, even though it is the same Tp with the games activity of the past.


Ya.. Tony mentioned something like this also.. over at his chart a short while back..

In any case.. - some GAME is always on!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is some additional signal on Tp 32(apparently some data service). It has been there since the original "games".


----------



## lanski (May 2, 2007)

Im sorry , what Im looking is the Tp Freq. list of this new Anik F3 ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

lanski said:


> Im sorry , what Im looking is the Tp Freq. list of this new Anik F3 ?


The following link is posted in post #7 of the current thread.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/attachment.php?attachmentid=16032&d=1177466866

Your welcome. !!!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

290 TENIS became available.

724 GKINO became available,


----------



## lanski (May 2, 2007)

Im looking for channel 712,713,714 and 715 what are there TP Freq.
The name are Mabuhay, VIVA, NBN and RPNusa.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You will have to cross reference TP frequencies with the chart JohnH linked.
As we deal with E* receivers in this forum all we care about are TP numbers (TIDs).
Our receivers take care of the rest for us.

Any further questions about using FTA receivers would be better answered in the FTA section of our forum and not in the Dish Network forums.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lanski said:


> Im looking for channel 712,713,714 and 715 what are there TP Freq.
> The name are Mabuhay, VIVA, NBN and RPNusa.


Which dish do you have (Superdish 121 or Dish500+)?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> Any further questions about using FTA receivers would be better answered in the FTA section of our forum and not in the Dish Network forums.


There isn't much common ground between FTA and Dish's Filipino packages.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Once people get in to frequencies and non E* receivers it is out of the scope of this forum. If, per chance, those stations are unscrambled they may be available FTA. Other than that the answer for THIS forum is get an E* receiver and subscribe.

This forum is not for the support of FTA receivers ... we have a place for that, the FTA forum.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

and, i guess, to point out - that would be here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=67


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW: I keep forgetting to mention it, but *9413 Almavision* went on the air yesterday.
Wonderful below 6hr VHS "fuzzyvision" quality, but on the air!  (61.5° or 129° dish required.)


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> BTW: I keep forgetting to mention it, but *9413 Almavision* went on the air yesterday.
> Wonderful below 6hr VHS "fuzzyvision" quality, but on the air!  (61.5° or 129° dish required.)


Great way to descibe it. :yesman: :righton:


----------



## wtguy (Dec 15, 2005)

James Long said:


> BTW: I keep forgetting to mention it, but *9413 Almavision* went on the air yesterday.
> Wonderful below 6hr VHS "fuzzyvision" quality, but on the air!  (61.5° or 129° dish required.)


Unfortunately, that is the way it is(was) in fta mode last time I looked at it a year or so ago.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Cinemax HD is available with an HD Mapdown also.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Woohoo!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

TNGTony said:


> Woohoo!


Another new HD channel come on DISH give us MORE MORE MORE HD:grin:


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

YAY! YIPEE!! MORE MORE MORE !!! Ok I'm calm again :icon_kiff


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

samhevener said:


> The 89 cent dollar!:lol:
> 
> He's got the money. The only thing I don't understand is why Charlie is buying Canada ...
> What is compelling about Canada?


[/QUOTE]

Because Canada gets MBL NFL NETWORK NBA and NHL for a great price for the programming and can charge a bargain price according to another thread. BUY CANADA and get SPORT PACK cheap.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ya.. Right!

More like - "If BUY CANADA .. THEN no more MBL, NFL, NBA and NHL Sport Pack(s) cheap in Canada"


----------

